# Scout plowing 18" of overnight lake effect-video



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

I was told to post this up here

Had a pretty decent amount of snow fall in one night this spring, finally got around to getting the video off the g/f's phone.

scout II pushing the lake effect. 1980 t-19 tbi345 western/meyer 4-way from dennis berth






A pic of the dd. '01 3/4 ton chevy (needs a plow)


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

man i miss plowing snow come on winter i am sick of cutting grass


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Look like ya got a lil stuck


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

makes wanna get out and plow


----------

